# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Weird kanji font (?)

## laxxy

I was watching an anime and wanted to check a song lyrics from there. I found this page: http://www.gcforum.org/archiver/?tid-65505.html 
and I think there is something quite strange about it: just scroll all the way down to the last post and see how 夢 is written in the first line, or 溢 in the 7th. Or 最 in the signature. Is it some Chinese font? 
Also: the top 4 strokes of the right side of 蜉 are different from, say, 乳, and this is also true in MS Mincho, are there just two acceptable ways of writing this?

----------


## ST

хм...это вроде китайский форум...нет?

----------


## laxxy

> хм...это вроде китайский форум...нет?

 да, действительно, похоже, китайский -- я дальше этой странички не заглядывал. 
Вообще, обычно в шрифтах, если есть китайские (традиционные и упрощенные) и японские варианты, то присутствуют и те и те. А вот такое чтобы именно японский текст, а некоторые иероглифы китайские (причем rikaichan их распознает как японские!) -- такого не встречал пока.
Может конечно шрифт кривой.

----------


## MOG

> I was watching an anime and wanted to check a song lyrics from there. I found this page: http://www.gcforum.org/archiver/?tid-65505.html 
> and I think there is something quite strange about it: just scroll all the way down to the last post and see how 夢 is written in the first line, or 溢 in the 7th. Or 最 in the signature. Is it some Chinese font? 
> Also: the top 4 strokes of the right side of 蜉 are different from, say, 乳, and this is also true in MS Mincho, are there just two acceptable ways of writing this?

 I believe it's Chinese forum discussing Japanese game and comic.
Anyway what you've found weird is actually not strange at all. 夢and 溢、最 are just too little to show its original shape and 蜉 is usually written that way, maybe just two acceptable ways.

----------


## laxxy

Thanks!  

> Originally Posted by laxxy  I was watching an anime and wanted to check a song lyrics from there. I found this page: http://www.gcforum.org/archiver/?tid-65505.html 
> and I think there is something quite strange about it: just scroll all the way down to the last post and see how 夢 is written in the first line, or 溢 in the 7th. Or 最 in the signature. Is it some Chinese font? 
> Also: the top 4 strokes of the right side of 蜉 are different from, say, 乳, and this is also true in MS Mincho, are there just two acceptable ways of writing this?   I believe it's Chinese forum discussing Japanese game and comic.
> Anyway what you've found weird is actually not strange at all. 夢and 溢、最 are just too little to show its original shape and 蜉 is usually written that way, maybe just two acceptable ways.

 Hmm, perhaps this page is displayed differently on our computeres -- on mine, the first stroke in their 'yume' is broken in the middle, and their 溢 has strokes 4 and 5 drawn like a hat, similar to 7 and 8, at any resolution of course.
Most likely, it's just a bug in a Chinese font.

----------


## laxxy

btw, speaking of strange kanji -- the main character's name in that series (xxxHolic) is　四月一日　「わたぬき」  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MOG

hmm, interesting. I didn't know that such name exist.  ::  
I found a list of some rare names. Here is the link. http://koyomi.vis.ne.jp/directjp.cgi...c/doc_0800.htm

----------


## laxxy

> hmm, interesting. I didn't know that such name exist.  
> I found a list of some rare names. Here is the link. http://koyomi.vis.ne.jp/directjp.cgi...c/doc_0800.htm

 あぁ！　面白いですね。　
私は、まず　「この名前はフィクションだ」　と思いました。　そのアニメでは、四月一日は魔女に会って、名  前を言いました。魔女は書き方を正しく解った、魔女でしたから。ワタヌキは凄くびっくりしてい  ました。 ::

----------


## ST

四月一日= ПервоеАпреля? Дело Доздрапермы живет  ::

----------

